# latest non ISC rom?



## pelotudo (Sep 25, 2011)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Nightly

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
looking to dual boot in order to use my laptop.

can't remember the last non ICS rom build i was using, liberty possibly? anyone got a list of the last of the GB roms released before everyone started going ICS so I flash it to dual boot?


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

pelotudo said:


> Mod Type:: ROM
> 
> Difficulty:: Very Easy
> 
> ...


You can try Nitro's Eclipse rom's, he has versions out for .902, .904 and soon .905, his website is http://eclipserom.com. I haven't tried Liberty since my DX so I can't say how well it works but I keep coming back to Eclipse just because everything seems to work so smoothly.

Cheers


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Eclipse all the way on gingerbread

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

I say eclipse. Nitro says he should hopefully have a .905 build out tomorrow. He seems to be the only dev developing gingerbread anymore.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## pelotudo (Sep 25, 2011)

cool thanks guys. still on .902 and flashed eclipse 2.2 last night. thinking of going to .905 and build 7 today. any of you have lapdocks, webtop work okay with build 7?

im also dual booting eclipse and axiomcs (ICS) right now via safestrap. if i go to .905 on the eclipse/unsafe side how does that affect switching back over to axiomcs? will i be able to just switch back over axiomcs like nothing happened or am i going to have to reflash that side as well ( i wouldn't think so but just wanted to make sure)?


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

He just released eclipse V.3 for 905 if you do update.

eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?2618-ROM-Bionic-Eclipse-v3-0-6-5-12

Tapatalk 2 on my Eclipsed Bionic


----------

